# [SOLVED] Slow Ethernet



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi there!
I hope you clever people can please help me out with this for I've run out of ideas now. I've just completed a new build PC with a clean XP Professional (SP3) install in my study upstairs to replace an ageing but fully functional PC downstairs. I linked onto my home network with no issues at all and can "see" all 3 of the other PCs on the network, including the one I intended to replace. The router is a Netgear DG834G wireless jobbie, but the wireless is used only for a laptop on the rare occasions that I use it at home. The others are all connected by Cat5e cable either directly or through a mains adapter.

When I took the new PC downstairs, unplugged the old one and installed the new one everything worked well apart from the network connection, which is abysmally slow. It takes ages just to display the other 2 computers on the network. (The upstairs connection is left unplugged, of course.) Device Manager can see no problem with the hardware and thinks it's working normally. All cables were left in place during transfers.

Disabling the PCI network card and rebooting did not wake up the connection and neither did rebooting the router with all computers connected.

In disgust I put the old PC back in its old place and took the new one back upstairs and reconnected. 
Everything worked fine!

Just for fun I swapped them again; same problem again.

So it seems the trouble occurs only when I connect the new PC to the Ethernet port which had previously been occupied by the old.

So I ran ipconfig on the new computer whilst downstairs and got this:


Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : anton1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0A-CD-1B-C8-61 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes 
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2011 10:52:30 
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2011 10:52:30



I took it upstairs again and ran ipconfig again:



Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : anton1 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :  
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0A-CD-1B-C8-61 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes 
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2011 01:38:15 
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2011 01:38:15


The old computer in its usual place (downstairs) shows this:



Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : anton 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown 
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No 
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2A-81-DC-9E 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes 
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1 
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2011 11:41:11 
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2011 11:41:11


Note that the Ethernet local area connection has no number.

To my obviously untrained eye it seems that some software failure prevents the new machine from exploiting the full speed of the connection.
Please help!
Grateful thanks,
Margrove


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Too much detail?


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Ah, well.....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

obviously ip config and cabling is fine since you are getting a dhcp provided ip address.

There maybe an issue with the new nics autonegoication with the routers lan ports. A way to test/correct this issue is get into network properties, click on the config button under the listed nic, set speed from auto to 100mb and duplex from auto to full.

Reboot and see if the speed picks up.


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Hi!
Thank you very much for responding!
With the onboard Realtek device set to 100Mbps/full duplex the situation is unchanged, ie agonisingly slow. 
FWIW I ran the IExplorer Network diagnostics tool which thinks it solved the problem. Fat chance! 
I also turned the Windows Firewall off.
However when I ran it before changing to full duplex I got the following:


Windows diagnostics, onboard Ethernet

Last diagnostic run time: 03/13/11 23:52:50 Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settingsisabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.4 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
warn The default gateway address could not be resolved via ARP 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
error Error renewing the IP address: The semaphore timeout period has expired. 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 0.0.0.0 
warn There is no default gateway entry 
action Automated repair: Reset network connection 
action Disabling the network adapter 
error Failed while disabling the network adapter 
error Failed with error 0x800F020D: The class installer registry entry is invalid. 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.4 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

Wireless - First time setup 

Wireless - Radio off 

Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Sign In The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection. 

Is it of any help?
Thanks
Martin


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Appears the diagnosic got lost after trying to renew the ip address.

please do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Thanks, I'll do it asap, but I need to get some shut-eye. Long day tomorrow at work. :sigh:
M


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Man, did I ever screw up! I thought that a repair from the XP installation disc could do no harm. What a mistake. The machine is now loading, rebooting, loading....
I might have to do another install in which case the problem might disappear.
Any good advice?
M


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Slow Ethernet*

Well, now. Did a clean XP install again. Did not try to connect to the network until the PC was in the place where it was meant to stay. Logged on. SLOW CONNECTION AGAIN!

Buggerit.


Here are the Traceroute results, FWIW:


04:53 store.yahoo.com

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| www.routerlogin.com - 16 | 57 | 48 | 0 | 20 | 234 | 0 |
| lo98.sc-acc-sip-2.as9105.net - 11 | 57 | 51 | 31 | 52 | 265 | 31 |
| 10.72.4.49 - 8 | 57 | 53 | 31 | 42 | 187 | 31 |
| 10.72.9.223 - 11 | 57 | 51 | 31 | 37 | 125 | 31 |
| xe-10-3-0.bragg002.loh.as13285.net - 20 | 57 | 46 | 31 | 41 | 187 | 31 |
| xe-5-3-0.scr001.loh.as13285.net - 15 | 57 | 49 | 31 | 38 | 109 | 31 |
| xe-10-2-0-scr010.sov.as13285.net - 13 | 57 | 50 | 31 | 45 | 328 | 31 |
| ge-3-3-0.pat1.tc2.yahoo.com - 15 | 57 | 49 | 31 | 40 | 250 | 31 |
| ge-1-1-0.pat1.the.yahoo.com - 15 | 57 | 49 | 31 | 41 | 187 | 31 |
| as-0.pat1.nyc.yahoo.com - 23 | 57 | 44 | 125 | 129 | 281 | 125 |
| xe-7-0-3.pat2.che.yahoo.com - 18 | 57 | 47 | 140 | 170 | 422 | 140 |
| ae-6.pat1.dnx.yahoo.com - 16 | 57 | 48 | 171 | 199 | 375 | 187 |
| ae-7.pat2.sjc.yahoo.com - 22 | 57 | 45 | 172 | 206 | 375 | 187 |
| ae-0-d171.msr2.sp1.yahoo.com - 18 | 57 | 47 | 171 | 199 | 468 | 203 |
| te-9-1.bas-a2.sp1.yahoo.com - 15 | 56 | 48 | 172 | 201 | 484 | 188 |
| html1.store.vip.sp1.yahoo.com - 20 | 56 | 45 | 172 | 204 | 421 | 187 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

edit.store.yahoo.com 04:56


|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| www.routerlogin.com - 2 | 51 | 50 | 0 | 22 | 281 | 0 |
| lo98.sc-acc-sip-2.as9105.net - 2 | 51 | 50 | 31 | 49 | 234 | 234 |
| 10.72.4.49 - 2 | 51 | 50 | 31 | 47 | 187 | 156 |
| 10.72.9.223 - 6 | 51 | 48 | 31 | 50 | 219 | 94 |
| xe-9-3-0.bragg001.loh.as13285.net - 6 | 51 | 48 | 31 | 48 | 266 | 47 |
| xe-7-0-0.scr001.log.as13285.net - 2 | 51 | 50 | 31 | 53 | 250 | 31 |
| xe-10-2-0-scr010.thn.as13285.net - 2 | 50 | 49 | 31 | 46 | 203 | 31 |
| ge-3-3-0.pat1.tc2.yahoo.com - 0 | 50 | 50 | 31 | 45 | 187 | 31 |
| ge-1-1-0.pat1.the.yahoo.com - 6 | 50 | 47 | 31 | 42 | 78 | 47 |
| as-0.pat1.nyc.yahoo.com - 2 | 50 | 49 | 109 | 126 | 172 | 125 |
| ae-1-d181.pat1.dax.yahoo.com - 4 | 50 | 48 | 125 | 142 | 359 | 125 |
| as-0.pat2.da3.yahoo.com - 2 | 50 | 49 | 156 | 183 | 297 | 203 |
| ae-2-d111.msr2.mud.yahoo.com - 2 | 50 | 49 | 171 | 186 | 437 | 172 |
| te-8-2.fab1-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com - 4 | 50 | 48 | 171 | 182 | 375 | 187 |
| te-9-2.bas2.mud.yahoo.com - 0 | 50 | 50 | 171 | 195 | 468 | 438 |
| edit1.store.vip.mud.yahoo.com - 4 | 50 | 48 | 171 | 194 | 390 | 390 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

04.59 order.store.yahoo.com


|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| www.routerlogin.com - 70 | 52 | 16 | 0 | 18 | 188 | 0 |
| lo98.sc-acc-sip-2.as9105.net - 68 | 52 | 17 | 31 | 42 | 172 | 31 |
| 10.72.4.49 - 74 | 52 | 14 | 31 | 38 | 125 | 31 |
| 10.72.9.223 - 74 | 52 | 14 | 31 | 35 | 93 | 31 |
| 80.40.155.21 - 74 | 52 | 14 | 31 | 41 | 125 | 31 |
| 80.40.155.54 - 75 | 52 | 13 | 31 | 49 | 172 | 32 |
| xe-10-2-0-scr010.thn.as13285.net - 75 | 52 | 13 | 31 | 45 | 125 | 32 |
| ge-3-3-0.pat1.tc2.yahoo.com - 72 | 52 | 15 | 31 | 50 | 125 | 31 |
| ge-0-1-0.pat1.the.yahoo.com - 77 | 52 | 12 | 31 | 49 | 93 | 31 |
| UNKNOWN-216-115-96-X.yahoo.com - 72 | 52 | 15 | 125 | 133 | 171 | 125 |
| UNKNOWN-216-115-100-X.yahoo.com - 72 | 52 | 15 | 125 | 130 | 141 | 125 |
| as-4.pat1.da3.yahoo.com - 77 | 52 | 12 | 171 | 191 | 390 | 171 |
| ae-2-d100.msr1.mud.yahoo.com - 71 | 51 | 15 | 157 | 190 | 359 | 172 |
| te-8-2.fab1-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com - 71 | 51 | 15 | 171 | 189 | 312 | 171 |
| te-8-1.bas2.mud.yahoo.com - 75 | 51 | 13 | 172 | 197 | 312 | 172 |
| No response from host - 100 | 51 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 390 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

Going to bed now.
Buggerit again.
M


----------



## Margrove (Dec 26, 2005)

Turned out to be a dodgy 240V mains socket!
M


----------

